

Ask HN: Using startups.ch to move to Switzerland. Non-EU citizens? - wagerlabs

My understanding is that you can use startups.ch to incorporate and then take the certificate of having a company to the local government
office (Kreisburo) and tell them that you have moved to Switzerland. You tell them that you have your own Swiss company, and that you want a residence permit, then present your bank statement to show that you are not broke. Then you get a 5-year residence and work permit.<p>This is the procedure for European Union (EU) citizens. Does it work for non-EU citizens as well?<p>How much money do you need to have to show that you are not broke?
======
johkra
Disclaimer: I'm from the EU and I'm only _going to_ finish my studies in
Switzerland. Everything I say is only a guess.

To my best knowledge, you need about 14.000€ for a year as a student, but this
seems to depend on your location. But since you need at least 20.000 SFr to
incorporate a GmbH (similar to Limited) anyway, this shouldn't be a big deal.

Things are generally a lot more difficult for non-EU citizens - they have a
lot more trouble with a visa when they want to study. I think it's similar for
work permits.

My advise: Ask startups.ch for info and check the information with a lawyer.
Things will get very ugly otherwise, since getting a flat requires you to show
that you have work, iirc.

------
mpf62
Check out the following page for official information:

[http://www.kmu.admin.ch/themen/00614/00715/index.html?lang=e...](http://www.kmu.admin.ch/themen/00614/00715/index.html?lang=en)

------
ig1
I'm no expert, but I was under the impression that EU citizens are free to
live and work in Switzerland under bilateral treaties anyway ?

